# Project photo contest?



## JBPaint (Sep 27, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the painting project photo contest on Paint BidTracker's site? Looks like you can win a pretty sweet camera & tickets to the SSPC show in January. :thumbsup:

Glad they're allowing unlimited entries!

Here is the link if anyone else wants to enter-
http://www.paintbidtracker.com/photocontest2012/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JBPaint said:


> Did anyone else notice the painting project photo contest on Paint BidTracker's site? Looks like you can win a pretty sweet camera & tickets to the SSPC show in January. :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad they're allowing unlimited entries!
> 
> ...


*Are you employed by paint bid tracker?*


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> *Are you employed by paint bid tracker?*


What do you think?? :whistling2:


----------

